# Getting Xorg to work on FreeBSD 8.0 in VMware



## pommonico (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello folks.

I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 on VMware Fusion 3 on a Mac. Did a pkg_add to install xorg and also xf86-video-vmware. 

When I try to start X with startx, I see TWM started with some xterm's, but I cannot type and I cannot move the mouse (but my mouse works in text mode). 

I've also tried X -configure followed by X -config xorg.conf.new. If I do this, all I get is a blank window. 

Anyone else try this combination and got it to work?


----------



## pommonico (Nov 28, 2009)

Made some progress. Added hald_enabled="YES" to /etc/rc.conf based on a blog suggestion and X now starts, but with a very small resolution. Again, if I try to create my own configuration using X -configure, the result is a blank screen, which means that I'm unable to change resolution. This is really rather frustrating.


----------



## buwei (Nov 28, 2009)

xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerFlags"
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Nov 28, 2009)

pommonico said:
			
		

> I've also tried X -configure followed by X -config xorg.conf.new. If I do this, all I get is a blank window.



Unless you use the -retro option, all you will ever get these days is a blank window.

Adam


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 28, 2009)

Take a look here


----------

